# Please help me with this HJT report!



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Here is my HJT report. Something has taken over my computer. I keep getting an error code 5 seconds indicating an internal error in Internet Explorer. Thsi makes any typing very difficult. I am running IE 5.01. I have been unable to download IE 6. I have run Spybot and Ad Aware and deleted everything those programs came up with. I have been unable to call up IE from the program menu. The IE icon is gone from my desktop due to my error in erasing it. I was trying to set up a new connection. (my user name sure fits) I was very lucky to be able to download the HJT program.

PLEASE HELP ME - I can't do anything without this popup error code locking me up.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:53:29 AM, on 6/13/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP1 (5.00.3105.0105)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2F55ABA1-D8EE-11D9-869C-44453E1729ED} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\SE.DLL,DllInstall
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2F55ABA0-D8EE-11D9-869C-4445515B8C76} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {2F55ABA0-D8EE-11D9-869C-4445515B8C76} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go here and download and install *AboutBuster 5.0*. Restart your computer in safe mode, then run it from there. Once that's done, restart your computer in normal Windows mode, run another scan with HijackThis, then post a new log here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I ran aboutbuster 5.0 and this is the report I got:

AboutBuster 5.0 reference file 28
Scan started on [6/14/05] at [8:42:41 AM]
------------------------------------------------
Streams(ADS) not scanned: System not NTFS
------------------------------------------------
No Files Found!
------------------------------------------------
Scan was COMPLETED SUCCESSFULLY at 8:42:51 AM

Then I ran HJT again. Here is the result:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:47:48 AM, on 6/14/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP1 (5.00.3105.0105)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2F55ABA1-D8EE-11D9-869C-44453E1729ED} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\SE.DLL,DllInstall
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5
O18 - Filter: text/html - {2B6AE51E-DBF0-11D9-869C-44457F52A0F3} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {2B6AE51E-DBF0-11D9-869C-44457F52A0F3} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Run another scan with HijackThis, then select and fix the following:

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = about:blank

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = about:blank

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,HomeOldSP = about:blank*

Reboot, then post a new log here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:25:04 PM, on 6/14/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP1 (5.00.3105.0105)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2F55ABA1-D8EE-11D9-869C-44453E1729ED} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\SE.DLL,DllInstall
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServicesOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5
O18 - Filter: text/html - {0B5FC723-DCC3-11D9-869C-AAA8EBB25E7B} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {0B5FC723-DCC3-11D9-869C-AAA8EBB25E7B} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I forgot to reboot before doing the HJT log in the last post.
Here is the log after reboot.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:51:36 PM, on 6/14/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP1 (5.00.3105.0105)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE

O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {2F55ABA1-D8EE-11D9-869C-44453E1729ED} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\SE.DLL,DllInstall
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5
O18 - Filter: text/html - {0B5FC723-DCC3-11D9-869C-AAA8EBB25E7B} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL
O18 - Filter: text/plain - {0B5FC723-DCC3-11D9-869C-AAA8EBB25E7B} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Flav let me jump in as the base of this prob is the se.dll problem

Download CW-Shredder at the link below:
http://cwshredder.net/bin/CWShredder.exe

Download http://www.derbilk.de/SpSeHjfix112.zip to the desktop and then
right click a blank part of desktop & select new folder, call it spfix 
unzip the file into that folder

Disconnect from the net and Close ALL OPEN PROGRAMS.
Run 'SpSeHjfix'. and click on "Start Disinfection".
When it's finished it will reboot your machine to finish the cleaning process.
The tool creates a log of the fix which will appear in the folder.

If it doesn't find any of the SE files or any hidden reinstallers it will say system clean and not go on to next stage

Now run the Shredder - Hit The FIX button!

Reboot and post a fresh HJT log and the log that was created by 'SpSeHjfix'.

Warning Note: On a few occasions it has been reported that after using the SPSEHjfix you cannot open Internet Explorer. To fix this, go into Control Panel >Internet Options >Programs & press reset web settings, then you can set your home page to what you want on the general tab.

Then boot and post a new log and we'll get the rest


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Not to be a bother since there's already so many others here helping. 

MFD's instructions should take care of that.

But the SpSeHjfix fix for Win98 should be:
http://www.derbilk.de/SpSeHjfix109.zip


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Cheeseball81 said:


> Not to be a bother since there's already so many others here helping.
> 
> MFD's instructions should take care of that.
> 
> ...


I must have a bad link as I selected the 9x/me section - thanks Cheese!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Anytime!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

MFDnSC:

Thanks for jumping in and assisting with the

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sp] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\SE.DLL,DllInstall*

problem.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Comp Idiot:

Click Start - Find - Files And Folders, select the hard drive ( C: ) to look in, then delete everything that appears under:

**.TMP

C:\TEMP\*.** (Note: This folder does not exist in all computers)

*C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.**

If you receive a warning that deleting these files may cause a program not to work, ignore the warning. It's all junk, so get rid of it.

We'll work on getting the startup list trimmed down of unnecessary running programs after the log has been fixed.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

SPSeHjFix Log:

(6/14/05 9:51:53 PM) SPSeHjFix started v1.09
(6/14/05 9:51:53 PM) OS: Win98SE A (4.10.67766446)
(6/14/05 9:51:53 PM) Language: english
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) Disinfect started
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) Bad-Dll(IEP): (not found)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) Bad-Dll(IEP) in BHO: (not found)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) Searchassistant Uninstaller found: regsvr32 /s /u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL 
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) Searchassistant Uninstaller - Keys Deleted
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) UBF: 6
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) UBB: 4
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) FilterKey: HKCR\text/html (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) FilterKey: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\text/html (error while deleting)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) FilterKey: HKCR\CLSID\{0B5FC723-DCC3-11D9-869C-AAA8EBB25E7B} (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) FilterKey: HKCR\text/plain (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) FilterKey: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\text/plain (error while deleting)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) FilterKey: HKCR\CLSID\{0B5FC723-DCC3-11D9-869C-AAA8EBB25E7B} (error while deleting)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) BHO-Key: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{2F55ABA1-D8EE-11D9-869C-44453E1729ED} (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) BHO-Key: HKCR\CLSID\{2F55ABA1-D8EE-11D9-869C-44453E1729ED} (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) UBR: 12
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) Run-Key: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\sp=rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\SE.DLL,DllInstall (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) Bad IE-pages:
deleted: HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, Search Page: about:blank 
deleted: HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, Start Page: about:blank 
deleted: HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, HomeOldSP: about:blank 
deleted: HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search, SearchAssistant: about:blank 
deleted: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, Search Page: about:blank 
deleted: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, Start Page: about:blank 
deleted: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, HomeOldSP: about:blank 
deleted: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search, SearchAssistant: about:blank 
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) Stealth-String found: C:\WINDOWS\CDPLAYZR.INI
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) File added to delete: c:\windows\system\idaj.dll 
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) File added to delete: c:\windows\system\idaj.dll
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) File added to delete: c:\windows\temp\se.dll
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) File added to delete: c:\windows\cdplayzr.ini
(6/14/05 9:51:55 PM) Reboot 
(6/14/05 9:53:47 PM) SPSeHjFix 2nd Step 
(6/14/05 9:53:47 PM) RunServicesOnce-Key: (edited)
(6/14/05 9:54:05 PM) Cleaned

(6/14/05 9:54:54 PM) SPSeHjFix started v1.09
(6/14/05 9:54:54 PM) OS: Win98SE A (4.10.67766446)
(6/14/05 9:54:54 PM) Language: english
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) Disinfect started
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) Bad-Dll(IEP): (not found)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) Bad-Dll(IEP) in BHO: (not found)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) Searchassistant Uninstaller found: regsvr32 /s /u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IDAJ.DLL 
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) Searchassistant Uninstaller - Keys Deleted
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) UBF: 6
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) UBB: 4
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) FilterKey: HKCR\text/html (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) FilterKey: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\text/html (error while deleting)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) FilterKey: HKCR\CLSID\{A15A29D1-DD16-11D9-869C-F40D86DD065B} (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) FilterKey: HKCR\text/plain (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) FilterKey: HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\text/plain (error while deleting)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) FilterKey: HKCR\CLSID\{A15A29D1-DD16-11D9-869C-F40D86DD065B} (error while deleting)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) BHO-Key: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{A15A29D2-DD16-11D9-869C-F40D760F982C} (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) BHO-Key: HKCR\CLSID\{A15A29D2-DD16-11D9-869C-F40D760F982C} (deleted)
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) UBR: 11
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) Bad IE-pages:
deleted: HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, Search Page: about:blank 
deleted: HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, Start Page: about:blank 
deleted: HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, HomeOldSP: about:blank 
deleted: HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search, SearchAssistant: about:blank 
deleted: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, Search Page: about:blank 
deleted: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, Start Page: about:blank 
deleted: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, HomeOldSP: about:blank 
deleted: HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search, SearchAssistant: about:blank 
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) Stealth-String not found: 
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) File added to delete: c:\windows\system\idaj.dll 
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) File added to delete: c:\windows\system\idaj.dll
(6/14/05 9:54:56 PM) Reboot 
(6/14/05 9:56:13 PM) SPSeHjFix 2nd Step 
(6/14/05 9:56:13 PM) RunServicesOnce-Key: (edited)
(6/14/05 9:57:02 PM) Cleaned

HJT Log:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:16:04 PM, on 6/14/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP1 (5.00.3105.0105)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

flavallee said:


> MFDnSC:
> 
> Thanks for jumping in and assisting with the
> 
> ...


You have to clean the Temp folders as previously suggested. Then post the HJT log.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

FLAVALEE,

I'm not sure how to find *TMP and C\TEMP folders but I did find C:\WINDOWS\TEMP and I deleted it's contents.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

*C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html*

The trojan still there. Perform this action in Safe Mode.



> Click Start - Find - Files And Folders, select the hard drive ( C: ) to look in, then delete everything that appears under:
> 
> **.TMP
> 
> ...


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Also run SPSeHjFix in Safe Mode.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

After you click Start - Find - Files And Folders, then select the hard drive ( C: ) to look in, type in

**.TMP*

then click Find Now. The list of files will appear.

Do the same with

*C:\TEMP\*.**

and

*C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.**

(Note: If your computer does not have a C:\TEMP folder, an error message will appear when you click Find Now)


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

JSntgRvr,

How do I run it in Safe Mode? It doesn't seem to give me that option. I assume you are talking about the HJT scan.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

flavallee,

In "find" after typing in *.TMP, I do 100's of type: "TMP files" and 4 file folders. Do I erase all of them? If yes, how do I do it?

I do not have a C:\TEMP\*.* file or anyting in the C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\*.*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Everything* that appears under

**.TMP*

is safe to delete.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I have deleted all files in *.TMP and ran the SPSeHjFix again, rebooted and then ran the HijackThis Scan. Here are the reports:

(6/15/05 9:53:14 AM) SPSeHjFix started v1.09
(6/15/05 9:53:14 AM) OS: Win98SE A (4.10.67766446)
(6/15/05 9:53:14 AM) Language: english
(6/15/05 9:53:23 AM) Disinfect started
(6/15/05 9:53:23 AM) Bad-Dll(IEP): (not found)
(6/15/05 9:53:23 AM) Bad-Dll(IEP) in BHO: (not found)
(6/15/05 9:53:23 AM) UBF: 4
(6/15/05 9:53:23 AM) UBB: 3
(6/15/05 9:53:23 AM) UBR: 14
(6/15/05 9:53:23 AM) Bad IE-pages:
(6/15/05 9:53:23 AM) Stealth-String not found: 
(6/15/05 9:53:23 AM) Not infected->END

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:56:50 AM, on 6/15/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP1 (5.00.3105.0105)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5

Everything seems to work much better now. Am I out of the woods yet?

What can I do to prevent this from happening again and to protect my computer better?

I used to have an icon to log onto the net on my desktop. I could click on it and it would dial and log onto my ISP automatically. It's not there now. I did try : start - programs - internet explorer but nothing happened when I clicked on the internet explorer. (it didn't open)

Can anyone help me to put the icon it back?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You still have two questionable entries:

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\se.dll/spage.html

Download StartDreck:

http://www.niksoft.at/_data/startdreck.zip

UnZip the startdreck.zip file first. DoubleClick: 'StartDreck.exe' 
First click on the config button. 
Now click the Unmark all button 
Put a check by these boxes only: 
*Registry->run keys 
*Registry->Browser helper objects 
*System/drivers> Running processes 
hit >ok.

Now click the Save button to save that log. Go to the StartDreck folder and find the Startdreck.log file.

Copy and Paste the contents of that log back here and await further instructions.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Definetly fix those 2 entries


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

JSntgRvr and MFDnSC:

I'm going to hold off assisting him with trimming down the startup list until you advise the log is clean. I see at least 5 entries that can be unchecked and disabled.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Flav, no harm in doing that now


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I ran HJT again and I think I got rid of the 2 bad entries. I was no able to open the link you gave for Startdeck. I went to niksoft.at but after downloading stardeck, I couldn't find stardeck.exe in order to start it.

Here are the new logs:

(6/15/05 2:57:25 PM) SPSeHjFix started v1.09
(6/15/05 2:57:25 PM) OS: Win98SE A (4.10.67766446)
(6/15/05 2:57:25 PM) Language: english
(6/15/05 2:57:27 PM) Disinfect started
(6/15/05 2:57:27 PM) Bad-Dll(IEP): (not found)
(6/15/05 2:57:27 PM) Bad-Dll(IEP) in BHO: (not found)
(6/15/05 2:57:27 PM) UBF: 4
(6/15/05 2:57:27 PM) UBB: 3
(6/15/05 2:57:27 PM) UBR: 11
(6/15/05 2:57:27 PM) Bad IE-pages:
(6/15/05 2:57:27 PM) Stealth-String not found: 
(6/15/05 2:57:27 PM) Not infected->END 
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:57:54 PM, on 6/15/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.00 SP1 (5.00.3105.0105)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

That log is clean - are things running OK now?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Much better. I still cannot open internet explorer from the program menu. I don't have the icon that I used to click on and it would log me into my ISP automatically when going online.

Also, flavallee told me that I need to clear out some stuff on my startup list. I don't know how to do this.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Do I still need to run Stardeck.exe?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Don't know anything about gis.net 

jsntgrvr may want you to, but I doubt it is needed now

flav will get to you on those startup entries


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

gis.net is Galaxy Internet Services. It is my dial-up ISP and is pretty good. It's also cheap @ $11.95/month.

Do I have to download IE 5.0 again in order to have the icon on the desktop?


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

If it is just the IE Icon right click on the desktop - new - shortcut - browse for C:\Program Files\Internet explorer and select iexplorer.exe


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

Let's get the startup list trimmed down of unnecessary running programs.

Click Start - Run, type in *MSCONFIG*, then click OK - Startup(tab). Remove the checkmark from the following:

*taskmon.exe

realsched.exe

loadpowerprofile* (both entries)

*mstask.exe*

click Apply - OK, then reboot. When the SCU window appears during reboot, ignore the message. Place a checkmark in it, then click OK.

----------------------------------------------------------------

After you do the above, post a new log here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I am not sure if the Dial-up Connection appears in Network Connections in the Control Panel in Windows 9x/ME. From there you can right click on the Dial-up Connection and create a shortcut (Send to Desktop). Startdreck is no longer needed as the entries are gone. Is all yours Flav.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> gis.net is Galaxy Internet Services. It is my dial-up ISP and is pretty good. It's also cheap @ $11.95/month.
> 
> Do I have to download IE 5.0 again in order to have the icon on the desktop?


I am not sure you need the Dial-up Connection icon to gis.net, or the Internet Explorer icon.

If it is the Internet Explorer icon, search for the file iexplorer.exe. Once found, right click on the file and Send to Desktop (Create Shortcut). That will create a shortcut on the Desktop.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I could only find IE 4.0 which was my original browser. When I trried that it kept sending error message so I gave up and downloaded IE 6.0. So now I have stuff from IE 4.0, IE 5.0 and IE 6.0 in my computer. I never did find IE 5.0 exe. I'm not sure I like IE 6.0 but at least I can get my email now and I have the IE icon on my desktop now.

Here's my HJT log after unchecking those start up items:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:22:08 PM, on 6/15/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.gis.net
O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Run another scan, then selct and fix the following:

*O2 - BHO: BrowserHelper Class - {EBCDDA60-2A68-11D3-8A43-0060083CFB9C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NZDD.DLL

O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm*

These are not problems, but just a little "housecleaning" of your log.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Your startup list looks good. You probably can uncheck and disable *starter.exe*, but you'll have to make that decision. Read here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

To: flavallee, MFDnSC, JSntgRVr, and Cheeseball81, thanks for all your help with my sick computer. I very much appreciate it. 

flavallee, I'm not sure what to do with the starter.exe. Does it have anything to do with the CD / DVD player functions. When I put a disc in music or dvd, it locks up the computer and I am unable to change tracks or even move the curser. I have to turn the computer off to stop it and get the disc out. I used to be able to listen to CD's while using the computer. Do you know a solution to this problem?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I guess I'm not out of the woods yet!

I am unable to open folders now. I am getting the IE error message every time i try to open a folder:

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module SHELL32.DLL at 017f:7fcb1946.
Registers:
EAX=0000c679 CS=017f EIP=7fcb1946 EFLGS=00010206
EBX=02f25140 SS=0187 ESP=008de4a8 EBP=008de4bc
ECX=00006100 DS=0187 ESI=7fcb1930 FS=133f
EDX=02f3927b ES=0187 EDI=02f2cc04 GS=30ee
Bytes at CS:EIP:
66 8b 0a 66 85 c9 75 f1 c2 04 00 ff 74 24 04 ff 
Stack dump:
71023d25 02f2cc04 0000000f 02f25584 80004005 008de4d0 71025062 00000084 02f2cc04 00000000 008de4f0 710250b3 02f2b220 02f25140 00000084 00000000

I am also unable to unzip anything - like the SPSEHJfix109 program I used yesterday. I am able to use the HJT though. Here is the log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:36:30 PM, on 6/16/05
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.gis.net
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServicesOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServices: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunServicesOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*starter.exe* is associated with your computer's sound device. It has nothing to do with the operation of the CD/DVD drive. Just leave it checked and enabled, as it won't hurt anything.

----------------------------------------------------------------

I can't explain the reason for the error message that you're receiving.

Read here and see if it helps to resolve the problem.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

The microsoft instruction for resolution of this error code didn't help. The instructions were to change a line from "shell=" to "shell=explorer.exe" but it was already there. See the list:

[boot]
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
system.drv=atmsys.drv
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv
shell=Explorer.exe
user.exe=user.exe
gdi.exe=gdi.exe
sound.drv=mmsound.drv
dibeng.drv=dibeng.dll
comm.drv=comm.drv
mouse.drv=mouse.drv
keyboard.drv=keyboard.drv
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=8514sys.fon
fixedfon.fon=8514fix.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
atm.system.drv=system.drv
scrnsave.exe=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\FLYING~2.SCR

[keyboard]
keyboard.dll=
oemansi.bin=
subtype=
type=4

[boot.description]
system.drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,120,120
display.drv=NVIDIA RIVA TNT (Gateway)

[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vpd
device=*int13
PagingDrive=C:
device=*vcd
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
MinPagingFileSize=484

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
wave=mmsystem.dll
midi=mmsystem.dll

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=MciCinem.drv DVD
LiveAudioMetafile=mcilau.dll
LiveAudioFile=mcilma.dll
DvdVidEx=MciCinem.drv DVD
DvdVideo=MciCinem.drv DVD
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[vcache]

[foo]
wkey1=wval1
wkey2=wval2

[Password Lists]
BOB=C:\WINDOWS\BOB.PWL
*Rna=C:\WINDOWS\Rna.PWL

[MSNP32]

[drivers32]
msacm.msg711=msg711.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
VIDC.MPG4=mpg4c32.dll
vidc.vivo=ivvideo.dll
msacm.vivog723=vivog723.acm
VIDC.TR20=tr2032.dll
VIDC.UCOD=clrviddd.dll
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
MSACM.NSPAC=nspac32.acm
MSACM.NSX83=nsx83p32.acm
VIDC.I263=i263_32.drv
VIDC.I420=i263_32.drv
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
VIDC.MP42=mpg4c32.dll
VIDC.MP43=mpg4c32.dll
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
vidc.iv41=ir41_32.ax
vidc.yvu9=iyvu9_32.dll
vidc.DIV3=DivXc32.dll
vidc.DIV4=DivXc32f.dll
msacm.divxa32=DivXa32.acm
VIDC.WMV3=wmv9vcm.dll
MSACM.dcccirrs=dcccrs32.acm
MSACM.dcczyxel=Dcczyl32.acm
MSACM.dccfiltr=dccfil32.acm
MSACM.dccrckwl=dccrkl32.acm
MSACM.dccresam=dccrsm32.acm
MSACM.dccspeed=dccspd32.acm
MSACM.dcc36=DCC3632.ACM
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm

[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Should I try to go back to IE 5.0?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

NO! Stick with MIE 6.0 SP1.

Have you installed all the Windows critical updates? If not, do so.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Since you've got your SYSTEM.INI file posted here, I'm going to give you a few edits and changes to make in it.

Under the [boot] section change this line:

*drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv*

so it looks like this:

*drivers=mmsystem.dll*

Under the [386Enh] section, add these 2 entries(exactly as you see them) to the bottom of the list:

*DMABufferSize=64
MinSPs=8*

Once you're done, click File - Save - File - Exit, then reboot.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

flavallee, I installed the critical updates and made the changes but I still cannot open any folders. I am still getting the error :

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module SHELL32.DLL at 017f:66801af2.
Registers:
EAX=00006570 CS=017f EIP=66801af2 EFLGS=00010216
EBX=0047e108 SS=0187 ESP=00b5e4a4 EBP=00b5e4b8
ECX=0000656e DS=0187 ESI=66801adc FS=12a7
EDX=00486482 ES=0187 EDI=0047ff14 GS=30e6
Bytes at CS:EIP:
66 8b 0a 66 85 c9 75 f1 c2 04 00 83 7c 24 04 00 
Stack dump:
7177a07b 0047ff14 0000000f 0047ba90 80004005 00b5e4cc 71762541 00000078 0047ff14 00000000 00b5e4ec 71762cb3 0047ea9c 0047e108 00000078 00000000 

The instructions for dealing with from microsoft don't help because I already have the wording they say I need.

Any other ideas?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Find - Files And Folders, select the hard drive to look in, type in *shell32.dll*, then click Find Now. When the file appears, right-click it, then click Properties - Version(tab). What is the version number showing?

The most current version for Windows 98SE is *4.72.3812.600*, but I'm guessing that you have an older version.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It wont hurt to extract a copy of the Shell32.dll from the Win98_41.cab folder and place it in the C:\Windows\System folder, in case the file is corrupted. Perform also Scandisk and Defragmentation.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

It shows version: 4.72.3812.600 but I don't think I am running Windows 98SE, I think it's just plain Windows 98. I used to have 98 Plus but I don't seem to have it now.

How do I get a copy of the Shell32.dll from the Win98_41.cab folder and place it in the C:\Windows\System folder? I am unable to open any folders.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

What is the Shell32.dll? How can I put a copy of it in the system folder?
I defragged but I don't know what scandisk is. Do I have to download it from the net?
I still can't open any folders without getting the error code.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If you are running the Standard Edition the file is located in the Win98_38.cab. Search for this folder in the computer. Otherwise, you will need the Windows 98 Installation CD. 

You can run the System File Checker. Start->Run, type SFC and click Ok. select Extract a copy of one file from the installation disk. Type Shell32.dll and click on Start, Extract the files from the location of the Win98_38.cab (Most cases C:\Windows\Options\Cabs) to the C:\Windows\System Folder.

The location of the cabs in the installation CD is E:\Win98, where E: id the CD_ROM drive.

If ScanDisk is not part of your system tools, press F8 during startup to enter the Startup menu. Select Command Prompt only. At the prompt type the the following and press Enter:

Scandisk /All /Autofix

Upon completion, restart the computer.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I think I extracted shell32.dll but I cannot tell if it went through because I am unable to open any folders.

I ran Scandisc and It found no errors.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

What is the exact error message received when attempting to open a folder. You may need to reinstall the OS.

Are the installation files in the computer? Search for the following file and folder in the computer and let me know their location:

Precopy*.*
Win98_30.cab


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

What is the OS?

I have an icon on my desktop for My Documents. I can open this folder but all my other files are in there and I can't open any of them. I tried, with no success, to open them from Windows Explorer.

Here is the Error Message I get: 

Explorer

This program has performed an illegal operation and will be shut down.

If the problem persists, contact the program vendor.

Details:

EXPLORER caused an invalid page fault in
module SHELL32.DLL at 017f:66801af2.
Registers:
EAX=00006570 CS=017f EIP=66801af2 EFLGS=00010212
EBX=004510f4 SS=0187 ESP=00c2e414 EBP=00c2e428
ECX=0000656e DS=0187 ESI=66801adc FS=0eff
EDX=0048478a ES=0187 EDI=0047e21c GS=30de
Bytes at CS:EIP:
66 8b 0a 66 85 c9 75 f1 c2 04 00 83 7c 24 04 00 
Stack dump:
7177a07b 0047e21c 00000010 0047dbe8 80004005 00c2e43c 71762541 00000084 0047e21c 00000000 00c2e45c 71762cb3 00463a84 004510f4 00000084 00000000

Close:

An error has occured in Internet Explorer. Internet Explorer will now close.

If you continue to experience problems, please restart your computer.

OK - and it closes.

What are the "installation files" you are talking about?

Precopy*.* 

"Precopy1", "Precopy2", and "Win98_30.cab" are in: C:\WINDOWS\OTIONS\CABS


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Do you think I should uninstall IE 6 and use another browser? 

Do you think parts of IE 4 and IE 5, that were already installed, messed up the installation when I put IE 6 in?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

OS stands for *operating system*(the version of Windows being used).

DON'T try to revert back to Internet Explorer 4x or 5x.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

If I use the rescue disc that came with my computer to reinstall windows 98 , won't I lose all my files? I have hundreds of irreplaceable photos in these file folders. (about 800MB of photos)

Can I download and install Windows 98 SE and solve this problem?

What about installing Mozilla?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Follow these steps to reinstall the OS without erasing any document in the computer. 

You will need the ProductKey (Certificicate of Authenticity).

Start the computer and tap on F8 to enter the Startup Menu. At the menu select Safe Mode Command prompt. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

Find /I "ProductKey" C:\Windows\System.dat

This command will allow you to obtain the Product Key from the registry. It is a twenty-five alphanumeric digits number separated in groups of five by hyphens. If you have the Product Key you do not have to perform the above.

To reinstall the OS (Must have the Product Key handy) follow these steps:

At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

cd windows
cd options
cd cabs
Setup

Follow instructions on screen for installation. This will reinstall the OS without erasing any existing data in the computer.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Make sure it reinstalls in *C:\WINDOWS* and not anywhere else. If C:\WINDOWS.000 or something else appears, edit it to read C:\WINDOWS before you continue on.

Follow JSntgRvr's instructions. If you use that recovery/restore CD that came with your computer, you'll revert it back to day #1 when you first brought it home, and *everything* will be lost.

If you've got 800 MB of photos that you don't want to lose, you need to burn off those photo folders to a couple of CD-R's.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried getting the product key as diected but after typing it in and hitting enter, all it said was "Invalid Switch"

I tried putting in the Win98 disc that came with the computer but it said that it was an earlier version than the one I am using so the setup function was disabled.

What do I do now? Do I download Win 98SE from the net and install it?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

flavallee,

I am unable to burn a CD of my photos, it doesn't work right now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Make sure to type in *Find /I "ProductKey" C:\Windows\System.dat* EXACTLY as you see it. There is a single space before the */*, before the *"*, and before the *C:*.

You cannot download a version of Windows. You have to purchase the CD.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I have the Product Key now. What do I do now? I tried to continue from where I was to get the product key. I got as far as C:\Windows\Options\Cabs\ but when I typed - Setup - enter it printed bad file command or file name. I then tried CD Setup - enter but it came up "invalid directory". Was I doing this in the wrong area? 
Do I need to use the old Win 98 CD I got with the computer?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> I have the Product Key now. What do I do now? I tried to continue from where I was to get the product key. I got as far as C:\Windows\Options\Cabs\ but when I typed - Setup - enter it printed bad file command or file name. I then tried CD Setup - enter but it came up "invalid directory". Was I doing this in the wrong area?
> Do I need to use the old Win 98 CD I got with the computer?


Strange as the instalation files appear to be in the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs.

Make sure you are in the C:\Windows\Options\Cabs prompt when you type *Setup*



> cd windows
> cd options
> cd cabs


When you type the above, the prompt will change from C:\ into C:\Windows, then C:\Windows\Options, then C:\Windows\options\Cabs. Is this happening?

Setup must be typed at tthe C:\Windows\Options\Cabs prompt.



> "Precopy1", "Precopy2", and "Win98_30.cab" are in: C:\WINDOWS\OTIONS\CABS


I assumed the above is a typo when you submitted [C:\Windows\Otions\Cabs] as the location of these files.

Is the CD you have is the Windows 98 Installation CD or a Recovery CD?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Starting at C:>, I type in CD Windows, enter, CD OPTIONS, enter, CD CABS, enter. I now am at C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS then when I type in SETUP it won't take it. It's the same as I said before - bad file command or file name.

Is there another way?

The CD I have for Win 98 is the one that came with the computer. It says on the disc lable:

Microsoft Windows 98, "For distribution with a new PC only, for product support, contact the manufacturer of your PC." 

I have another CD that came with the computer that is labled "System Restoration CD" This was made by Gateway.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I wonder if there's a *C:\WIN98* folder and if the "Setup.exe" file is located there instead of in the CABS folder.

At the A:\> prompt, type

*C:* (Enter)

*WIN98* (Enter)

*SETUP* (Enter)

and see if that works.

----------------------------------------------------------------

The system restoration CD will revert that computer back to day #1 when you first brought it home and set it up, so you don't want to use it.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

At startup, I hit F8 and then chose Safe Mode. At the C:> prompt, I typed Win98, enter. I came back "bad file command or file name"

Am I doing this in the right area?

Do I have to have the old Win98 CD in the drive?

I did a search for Win98 and a lot of files came up, including a Win98SE file folder. I am unable to open it. 

Is there anything else to try?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> Microsoft Windows 98, "For distribution with a new PC only, for product support, contact the manufacturer of your PC.


We are going to work with the above CD.

Boot the computer with a Windows 98 Startup Diskette. If you do not have a Windows 98 startup diskette, download one from www.bootdisk.com or http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml.

At the menu select Command Prompt with CD Support. A letter will be assigned to the CD_ROM. Take note of that. (It is usually E.

Insert the Installation CD. At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

C:
cd\
md Win98
cd win98
Copy E:\Win98\*.*

Where E: is the letter assigned to the CD_ROM.

Once all the files are copied, remove the installation CD and the Startup Diskette. Restart the computer and tap on F8 to enter the startup menu. Select Safe mode Command Prompt Only. At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

cd win98
Setup

Follow instructions on screen for installation.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't have a boot disc. Which is the right one - I may have Win 98Se some where in my computer as well as 98 Plus which I had at one time.

Here's the choices from the link you gave me:

Windows 98 OEM | Mirror1 | 2 | 3 What is Mirror 1 / 2 / 3?

or

Windows 98 Custom, No Ramdrive | Mirror1 | 2 | 3

Do I choose from any of the the "Mirrors"? 

How do I use it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

Go here and click the "Windows 98 boot floppy image" link. This will start the *win98_img.exe* file downloading. Save it on your computer somewhere so you can find it. Insert a blank floppy disk in its drive. Double-click the downloaded file and allow it to extract its contents into the blank floppy disk. Once it's done, you can delete the downloaded file.

Double-click the My Computer icon on the desktop, then double-click the floppy drive( A: ) icon. The window should open and display a long list of files that amount to about 1.3 MB.

You now have a fully-bootable startup floppy disk for formatting the hard drive and installing Windows from scratch. It's worked well for me with both Windows 98SE and Windows ME.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I am unable to open the My Computer folder.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> I don't have a boot disc. Which is the right one - I may have Win 98Se some where in my computer as well as 98 Plus which I had at one time.
> 
> Here's the choices from the link you gave me:
> 
> ...


A Mirror is a link where the files can be downloaded from. For example, Lavasoft has its own web page, but you can download Adaware from Majorgeeks. In this case Majorgeeks is a Mirror. Get the Windows 98SE OEM. It will make no difference in the process.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

Besides the fact that you can't open the MY COMPUTER window, were you able to do what I advised earlier and create a startup floppy disk with the *win98_img.exe* file?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

flavallee, I now have a floppy boot disc from the site you sent me to.
What's next? Am I ready to insert the old Win98 disc?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Insert the startup disk in its drive, then turn on the computer.

If all goes well, the computer will boot from the startup disk and display a black options menu screen.

Insert the Windows 98 CD in its drive, then select *Start computer with CDROM support*.

When the A:\> prompt appears, type in

*E:*

When the E:\> prompt appears, type in

*WIN98*

When the WIN98\> prompt appears, type in

*SETUP*

If all goes well, the setup process will start.

You'll need to type in the 25-digit product code when asked for it(make sure to type it in correctly).

Make sure to reinstall Windows 98 in the *C:\WINDOWS* folder and nowhere else.

When you're prompted to create a startup disk, click "Cancel" and leave the startup disk in its drive. Don't remove it until just before the first reboot.

The entire setup process should involve 3 reboots and should take about 45 minutes.

---------------------------------------------------------------

By the way, what's the normal assigned letter for the CDROM drive?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I installed Win98 as instructed. While it was going on, I left it for 3+ hours and when I came back it was at the "Discover the Internet" window, which I believe is the end. I still cannot open any folders and now the audio in my Windows Media Player doesn't work.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Post a HJT log.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:16:37 AM, on 6/22/05
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\STARTER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\JAMMER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON UTILITIES\SYSDOC32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.gis.net
O2 - BHO: WebBar Class - {77712A64-F30B-47C8-A363-CDA1CEC7DC1B} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\ADVANC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: Implements Jammer - {09F0F280-FB9A-481B-B69A-CB00DC44D027} - C:\PROGRA~1\ADVANC~1\POPUPJ~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StillImageMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Norton Auto-Protect] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~2\NAVAPW32.EXE /LOADQUIET
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [KB891711] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServicesOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopupJammer] C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\JAMMER.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [washindex] C:\Program Files\Washer\washidx.exe
O4 - Startup: Norton System Doctor.LNK = C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton Utilities\SYSDOC32.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\addtolist.js
O8 - Extra context menu item: Delete from White List - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADVANCED SEARCHBAR\delfromlist.js
O12 - Plugin for .avi: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npavi32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pif: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npaudio.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .asx: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\npswf32.dll
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: SearchList = gis.net
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: NameServer = 208.218.130.4,208.218.130.5


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I see nothing in this log that may be contributing to this behavior. Lets try to troubleshoot Windows. If that does not resolve the issue, we may need to perform a parallel install (It wont erase your personal data):

To work around this behavior, you must first determine whether it is caused by software or hardware. If you restart your computer in Safe mode and the problem does not occur, the origin is more likely to be a driver or program. If you restart your computer in Safe mode and the problem does occur, the issue is more likely to be hardware or damaged Windows core files. 

Restart your computer, press and hold down the CTRL key until you see the Windows 98 Startup menu, and then choose Safe Mode.


Test your computer in Safe mode. If the issue does not occur, use the following steps to use the System Configuration utility to identify the program or driver that may be causing the issue.


If the problem does occur, there may be a problem with your Windows installation or you may be experiencing a symptom of faulty hardware. 


After your computer restarts in Safe mode, use the System Configuration utility (Msconfig.exe) to minimize conflicts that may be causing the issue:

Click Start, point to Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click System Information.

On the Tools menu, click System Configuration Utility.
On the General tab, click Selective Startup, and then click to clear the following check boxes:

Process Config.sys File
Process Autoexec.bat File
Process Winstart.bat File (if available)
Process System.ini File
Process Win.ini File
Load Startup Group Items

Click OK, and then restart your computer typically when you are prompted. After you restart and test your computer, if you still do not experience the problem, continue with the next set of steps.


To identify the entry that is causing the problem: 

Run the System Configuration utility again. Click to select one check box under Selective Startup, click OK, restart your computer, and then test.


Continue this process until you have selected all of the items under Selective Startup. If you select an item and the issue reoccurs, click the tab for the corresponding Selective Startup item, clear half of the check boxes, ( except for those clearly related for your mouse) click OK, and then restart your computer. Continue this process until you locate the setting that is causing the issue.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

When I booted up holding the CTRL key, it didn't send me to the startup menu. It gave me Error Code 0210 - stuck key. From there, there was a choice to go to the BIOS Setup Utility but I couldn't find any Safe Mode choice there.

What do I do now?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You can tap on F8 during Startup as an alternative.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I got to the menu, hitting "6" for Safe mode then it prompts me with "C:\>" How do I continue from there to test the computer?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You can't get into Safe Mode throughout the Startup Menu? There is something wrong either with Windows Installation or there is a device in conflict. Besides the Modem, is there another PCI Card installed in the computer? If there is another card installed, except the modem, remove any other card. Enter the BIOS and set values to Default, save and exit. Retry Safe Mode.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If you can't get into Safe Mode throughout the Startup Menu, there must be something wrong with the Windows Installation or a device in conflict. 

Besides the Modem, is there another PCI Card installed in the computer? If there is another card installed, except the modem, such as an Ethernet Card, remove the card. 

Enter the BIOS and set values to Default, save and exit. Retry Safe Mode.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I was able to get into Safe Mode. (I was using the wrong command on the start up menu) I am still unable to open folders in Safe Mode.

The other thing that I know doesn't work right is the print function locks up. The documents show as printing but nothing happens. I rebooted and it showed me a message that I had a document to print and did ai want to print it?

What should I do now?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Which process you followed to reinstall Windows? Flavalee suggestion or the process I posted? Were you able to copy the Installation files into the computer? If so, where in the computer these files were copied into (Which folder?)?

I have to assume that there is no hardware conflict, so I ll like to try to reinstall Windows as a clean Install, but without reformating the HHD. I need to know where the installation files are located.

Installing the OS as a clean Install without reformating will save your personal documents. Your applications such as Works, MS Word, ... etc, however, will need to be reinstalled as they will need to be removed out of the way.

Let me know if you are willing to go thru this.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I followed flavallees instruction when i did the reinstall of Win98. I don't know if the installation files are in there or not. If they are in there, I don't know the location. i have a lot of files that are Microsoft Word files too. Will they be lost if we do it this way? 

I'm will try anything to get this computer working again as long as I don't lose my files and photos.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

JSntvRvr and flavalle, 

Thanks for sticking to it and helping with me on this problem. I don't know much about computers as you can tell but I am learning a bit from the two of you. 

Hopefully we'll figure it out!

comp.idiot


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

JSntgRvr:

Now that he's got Windows reinstalled, I'm going to bow out of this thread and let you handle it. You have more experience and knowledge than I do, so I feel it's only fitting. :up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

flavallee said:


> Insert the startup disk in its drive, then turn on the computer.
> 
> If all goes well, the computer will boot from the startup disk and display a black options menu screen.
> 
> ...


Your Documents will be safe. Word (the Application) may need to be reinstalled. Lets use Flavallee process as you are already familiar with it. Boot the computer with the Startup Diskette and select Command Prompt with CD Support. Insert the Installation CD. At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

C:
cd\
copy C:\Windows\Command\Move*.*
Move Progra~1 C:\Previous
Move C:\Windows C:\Win001
E:
cd Win98
Setup

Follow instructions for installation. Have the Product Key Ready for activation.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

Use the assigned letter to your CDROM. If that doesn't work, move up one letter.

For instance, if "D" is the assigned letter and *D:* doesn't work, move up to *E:*

JSntgSvr:

I've never done a clean install by copying the WIN98 folder to the hard drive first. I've only done it straight from the Windows CD. That's my reason for giving the instructions that I did.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

The only way I can get an A: prompt is to reboot with both CD and Floppy in their drives. This is what I did before.

On my first try with this:
C:
cd\
copy C:\Windows\Command\Move*.*
Move Progra~1 C:\Previous
Move C:\Windows C:\Win001
E:
cd Win98
Setup

After I typed in Move C:\Windows C:\Win001 enter - I got the following reply:

Make Directory "C:\001" ? [yn}

Second Try

I went back and tried again in case I typrd the wrong thing in. After typing in: 

Copy C:\Windows\Command\Move*.* , I got the following reply:

overwrite C: MOVE.EXE (Yes/No/All)?

What do I do?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> The only way I can get an A: prompt is to reboot with both CD and Floppy in their drives. This is what I did before.
> 
> On my first try with this:
> C:
> ...


I haved to assume you are in the C:\ prompt when this occurs. Everything that has happened is normal. You must however type these commands in order. If you miss a command or jump to the other command, the process will fail. We are using this process as you already went thru it.

If asked, Make Directory "C:\Win001" ? [yn}

Press Yes.

The overwrite C:\MOVE.EXE (Yes/No/All)?, means the file exists for some reason in C:\ and that in order to copy the file the existing file must be overwritten. select Yes.

Again, the commands given must be ran in the order they appear. Do not Jump to another command until the command being process finishes completely.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Well I must have screwed something up bad because right now I can't even boot up. I am using someone elses computer now to get help from you.

When I tried to follow the steps you gave me I got all the way to cd Win98 and when I tried to enter setup it said bad command or file name. This is where the trouble started. I didn't know how to procede or get out. I ended up shutting off the computer but when I tried to boot up it couldn't find WIN.COM.

This is what the page says. When I boot up, it goes to the Win98 Startup Menu

1 Normal
2 Logged (\Bootlog.txt)
3 Safe Mode
4 Step-By-Step Confirmation
5 Command Prompt Only (This line is highlighted)
6 Safe Mode Command Prompt Only

Warning: Windows has detected a Registry / Configuration Error
Choose, Command Prompt Only, and run Scanreg.

The following File is missing or Corrupted : C:\Windows\HIMEM.Sys
" " : C:\Windows\DBLBUFF.Sys
" " : C:\Windows\IFSHLP.Sys

Bad Command or File Name

Cannot Find WIN.COM, Unable to continue loading Windows

==========================================================

What should I do now?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Sorry I was not able to reply earlier. You must attempt to boot the computer with a Windows98 startup diskette, without the installation CD. The Menu will be different from the above. Yu wiull then select Command prompt with CD Support. Note the letter being assign to the CD_ROM. Try the following commands at the prompt:

X:Setup
X:\Win98\Setup

Where X is the letter assigned to your CD_ROM.

Please note the a computer must be able to boot with a startup diskette without the Installation CD. If you are not able to boot to a command prompt with a startup diskette, then there must be a setting in the BIOS that must be modified so that the computer may be able to read the Diskette as a bootable device, or chances are the Startup diskette is corrupted and must be replaced.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Is the start up diskette the "boot floppy disk?"

How do I find out the letter assigned to the CD ROM? The computer does have a CD/RW Drive that was added a couple of years after I got the computer. Does this change the designation for the CD ROM Drive?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Will I be typing in "X:" (if that is the letter) after being prompted by " C:>" or will I be prompted by "X:>" at which point I type in "setup"


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I booted up using the boot floppy in A drive
and got the following:

MSCDEV Version 2.25

Drive X:= Driver MSCD001 Unit 0
Drive Y:= Driver MSCD001 Unit 1

Dos Key Installed
Microsoft SMARTDrive Disk Cache Version 5.02
Copywrite 1991, 1993 Microsoft Corp.

Cache Size: 2,097,152 bytes
Cache Size while running Windows: 2,097,152

Disk Caching Status
Drive Read Cache Write Cache Buffering
A Yes No No
B Yes No No
C Yes Yes No
D Yes Yes No
E Yes Yes No

Write behind data will be committed before Command Prompt returns

For help, type "Smartdrv/?"
A:\>

A:\>"X:" enter
CDR101: Not ready reading drive X
Abort,Retry,Fail ?

I tried "Y:" and got the same:
CDR101: Not reading drive Y
Abort,Retry,Fail

What should I do now?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

The Disk Status Report is supposed to be in columns of Drive, Read Cache, Write Cache, and Buffering, but it didn't come out right.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> I booted up using the boot floppy in A drive
> and got the following:
> MSCDEV Version 2.25
> 
> ...


I dont believe the letters X or Y will be assigned to the CD_ROM. This information indicates you have two CD devices.



> Disk Caching Status
> Drive Read Cache Write Cache Buffering
> A Yes No No
> B Yes No No
> ...


This information appears to assign letters to available devices. Assuming this is true, then this should mean the following:

A: Floppy
B: Unknown
C: HDD
D: Driver MSCD001 Unit 0
E: Driver MSCD001 Unit 1



> A:\>"X:" enter
> CDR101: Not ready reading drive X
> Abort,Retry,Fail ?
> 
> ...


The X or Y drive cannot exist, thus, with the Installation CD inserted the commands at the prompt should be any of the following:

D:Setup
D:\Win98\Setup
E:Setup
E:\Win98\Setup

I wonder I a Windows 98SE OEM version diskette should work better in your computer to install the OS. I do not recognize the results of booting with this floppy disk.

Are you able to boot with the installation CD only (No floppy)? If you do, whats on the Menu? Does it gives you an alternative to boot with CD Support?

Some clients have claim the Windows 98 CD is bootable. I haven't seen one. The idea is to be able to read the CD and run the Setup.exe file.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

Does your computer have both a CD-RW drive and a CD-ROM drive? If that's the case, their assigned letters are likely D and E. If

*D:\SETUP*

or

*D:\WIN98\SETUP*

doesn't work, move it up one letter and try

*E:\SETUP*

or

*E:\WIN98\SETUP*

---------------------------------------------------------------

You misunderstood what was told to you earlier in #93. The letter X was used as an example and needed to be replaced with the actual assigned letter.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I booted with only Win98 CD-ROM in my CD drive and it brought me to this page:
(If I don't respond fast enough in the first step, it goes to the page I described before that recommended using Command Prompt only.)

Microsoft Windows 98 Startup Menu

1. Boot From Hard Disk
2. Boot From CD-ROM

I chose 2.

Next it goes to 

1. Start Win 98 Setup from CD-ROM
2. Start Computer with CD-ROM Support
3. Start Computer Without CD-ROM Support

I chose 1.

Here is what I got:

Microsoft Windows 98 Setup

Your computer already has an operating system installed on it. This version is designed for computers that do not yet have an operating system. It is recommended that you exit, reboot from your hard disk, then run Setup. If you continue with Setup, your current Config.Sys. and AutoExec.BAT files will be replaced with basic versions of those files.

1. Exit Setup
2. Continue Setup and replace your operating system

What should I do?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

2. Continue Setup and replace your operating system. Make sure you have the Product Key Handy as it will be required. Also, do not allo Windows to install in a directory other than C:\Windows. By now, and if the Move command was executed, this directory should not exist in the computer.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

After the reboot I had a choice:

1.Boot from Hard Disk
2.Boot from CD ROM

If I choose 2., I get:

1. (can't remember)
2. Start with CD Support
3. Start without CD Support

I chose 2. then I get:

MSCDEV Version 2.25

Drive F:= Driver OEMCD001 Unit 0
Drive G:= Driver OEMCD001 Unit 1 

A:\>

Do I boot from Hard Disk instead? Do I use safe mode? I did try it in Safe Mode and it kept saying all the java stuff it was unable to install and I should check my network or hardware settings in Control Panel.

What should I do? 

(I borrowed an old computer to communicate with you while trying to solve the problems, but I have to share the power cords with my computer and it has to be shut off at each question I ask you - real fun huh?.)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

JSntgRvr:

I thought he was finally on the way to getting Windows installed, but no luck. It looks like this thread is heading for page #8. 

I'm going to bow out and leave this thread in your capable hands. :up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> MSCDEV Version 2.25
> 
> Drive F:= Driver OEMCD001 Unit 0
> Drive G:= Driver OEMCD001 Unit 1


The computer is telling you where is the installation CD. Either F: or G:

Use any of the following commands to run the Setup Utility:

F:Setup
F:\Win98\Setup
G:Setup
G:\Win98\Setup

Disregard any error messages that may occur. Type these commands until the Setup Utility engages. If asked that there is an Operating System in the Computer, disregard the message and install Windows anyway. Just make sure it is installed in C:\Windows.

What happened in Post #100 above?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Should I go ahead and re-install it again? I'm not sure how far I got but it did go all the way to the first reboot. 


I'm not sure what you are asking about in question #100. I went through the installation steps as the CD instructed and didn't know how to procede after the first reboot. Was I doing it right with the steps I took in post #100? 

After the first reboot, Do I still need the CD-ROM in the drive?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> Should I go ahead and re-install it again? I'm not sure how far I got but it did go all the way to the first reboot.
> 
> I'm not sure what you are asking about in question #100. I went through the installation steps as the CD instructed and didn't know how to procede after the first reboot. Was I doing it right with the steps I took in post #100?
> 
> After the first reboot, Do I still need the CD-ROM in the drive?


Once the OS is installed, there is no need to have the Installation CD in the drive.

Are you able to boot the computer normaly? Any problems opening folders? Any issues at all?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I went through the installation again and made it up to the auto reboot.

This is what appeared next:

Cannot find a device that may be needed to run Windows or a Windows application.

The Windows registry or SYSTEM.INI file refers to this device file but the device file no longer exists.

If you deleted this file on purpose, try uninstalling the associated application using it's uninstall or setup program.

If you still want to use the application associated with this device file, try reinstalling that application to replace the missing file.

C:\Windows\System\VSHINIT.VXD

Press any key to continue (I did)
========================================================

While it was installing some hardware stuff this came up:

A fatal exception OE has occurred at 0028:FF003876 in VXD hidvkd(06)
+00000086 The current application will be terminated

* Press any key to terminate the current application
* Press CTRL-ALT-DEL again to restart computer. You will lose any
unsaved information in all applications

What should I do now?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Also, when I started the setup, it went into C:\Win001. Is this Ok? I tried to send it to C:\Windows but is said it would overwrite files and I was affraid of losing my files.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> Also, when I started the setup, it went into C:\Win001. Is this Ok? I tried to send it to C:\Windows but is said it would overwrite files and I was affraid of losing my files.


Nope. The instructions were not followed. Lets try again, but follow the instructions in the order given. If a command produces an error, do not jump to the next command, and let me know what the problem is. To minimize problems with hardware detection, disconnect all peripherals from the computer. Only the mouse, Keyboard and monitor should be connected to the computer.

Boot the computer to a command prompt with CD support. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

C:
cd\
Move C:\Progra~1 C:\OldPro
Move C:\Windows C:\Winold
Rename Config.sys Config.old
Rename Autoexec.bat Autoexec.old
*At this point Run Setup as you did before* and let me know the outcome.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Do not remove the Installtion CD until the computer reaches the last process. It should end at the Desktop.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

When I boot the computer with CD in drive. I don't go to an area that I can enter these commands:
C:
cd\
Move C:\Progra~1 C:\OldPro
Move C:\Windows C:\Winold
Rename Config.sys Config.old
Rename Autoexec.bat Autoexec.old
==============================================================

As I said in post #100, here is what happens. 

I booted with only Win98 CD-ROM in my CD drive and it brought me to this page:
Microsoft Windows 98 Startup Menu

1. Boot From Hard Disk
2. Boot From CD-ROM

I chose 2.

Next it goes to 

1. Start Win 98 Setup from CD-ROM
2. Start Computer with CD-ROM Support
3. Start Computer Without CD-ROM Support

I chose 1.

Here is what I got:

Microsoft Windows 98 Setup

Your computer already has an operating system installed on it. This version is designed for computers that do not yet have an operating system. It is recommended that you exit, reboot from your hard disk, then run Setup. If you continue with Setup, your current Config.Sys. and AutoExec.BAT files will be replaced with basic versions of those files.

1. Exit Setup
2. Continue Setup and replace your operating system

If I hit 2. it goes to Win98 Setup. 

Where do I start with the C:, cd\, Move etc.. commands? 

======================================================
If I do not make a choice between Boot from Hard Disk or Boot from CD ROM it will time out in 10 seconds it will send me to the page I entered in Post #107.

HOW DO I FIND THE RIGHT STARTING POINT TO PROCEED WITH YOUR INSTRUCTIONS?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You can start the computer witha startup diskette or tap on F8 during startup to reach the startup menu. Just bring the computer to a command prompt so that these command can be ran, or select the following in *BOLD*.



> As I said in post #100, here is what happens.
> 
> I booted with only Win98 CD-ROM in my CD drive and it brought me to this page:
> Microsoft Windows 98 Startup Menu
> ...


The computer is to be booted to a command prompt to run the commands. Then re-install Windows as you did before.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I was successfully able to get up to Rename Autoexec.bat Autoexec.old but it came back as 
" File not found - Autoexec.BAT"

What should I do now?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

After resolving this last command, how do I go from here to the Win98 setup?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Start the computer with the Installation CD, select *1. Start Win 98 Setup from CD-ROM* and follow instructions on Screen. Do not remove the CD until the installation is completed.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

What about the Rename Autoexec.bat Autoexec.old? It came back as 
" File not found - Autoexec.BAT"

What should I do about this?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> What about the Rename Autoexec.bat Autoexec.old? It came back as
> " File not found - Autoexec.BAT"
> 
> What should I do about this?


If it isn't there, there is no need to rename it. Proceed with the Installation.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I finally have made some progress with the installation of Win 98. I am able to boot up and get to the desktop. My files are there. 

The photos are not in full color. The setting in Control Panel is on 16 colors. The only other choice is 2 colors. I think I had 256K colors before. It looks like a broadcast TV with bad reception.

The mouse curser is acting funny. I have an infered mouse maybe it needs to be reinstalled?

Also, most of my programs are gone including Norton, Corel Photopaint and Word.

What should I do now?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

:up: Nice going *comp*. What you have now is a clean install of Windows 98. All your drivers need to be reinstalled. These are Display Drivers, Sound Drivers, Modem drivers and any other peripheral drivers. You should start by installing the Modem drivers. Once this is done, you can download the other drivers from the web. Should you need assistance for this, just provide me with the brand and model of the device and I will assist you in obtaining these drivers.

Also Applications such as Norton, Word, ..etc, need to be reinstalled. The renamed folders such as C:\Previous and C:\OldPro, may still have these applications. Do not attempt to copy these programs to the C:\Program Files Folder as it wont do. If the program in these folders have a Setup file, it may be possible to reinstall the applicatiion, else, you will need the installation CD.

Is the computer a recognized brand and model?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

I'm glad to see that you F-I-N-A-L-L-Y got Windows 98 installed. The entire setup process took 3 reboots, right? It's really pretty simple to do, once you have a proper startup floppy disk and the required Windows CD(s) and know the proper DOS commands. I've done it on all 3 of my computers. :up: 

---------------------------------------------------------------

Once you get an Internet connection going, you want to get the display drivers(preferably any updated ones) downloaded and installed so you can get that computer out of 640 X 480, 16-color mode.

---------------------------------------------------------------

As JSntgRvr has already asked you, the brand name, model name, and model number will assist in determining what hardware is in that computer.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

What about the colors? I opened up a photo and it looks like half the colors are gone. I checked in Control Panel and it was set on 16 colors. The only other choice is 2 colors. I think I had 256 before. How do I fix that?

My Computer:

Gateway 450MHz
- Pentium III
- 128MB Memory Module
- 13.2GB 5400 RPM Ultra ATA Hard Drive 
- 3com U.S. Robotics 56K PCI Voice Ready Winmodem
- 6X DVD ROM Drive
- nVidia 16MB AGP Graphics Accelerator


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Flavallee,

I think it only rebooted twice. I didn't end up using the boot floppy disk.

I guess I am almost out of the woods.......


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As I said before, it's going to remain locked in 640 X 480 resolution and 16-color palette until the drivers for the display adapter are installed. This is common after reinstalling Windows from scratch.

Right-click MY COMPUTER, click Properties, click Device Manager(tab), then click the + in Display Adapter. What is it showing for the type of display adapter? I see in your specs that your computer has a Nvidia 16MB AGP Graphics Accelerator.

What model name and model number is your Gateway?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

As I said before, it's going to remain locked in 640 X 480 resolution and 16-color palette until the drivers for the display adapter are installed. This is common after reinstalling Windows from scratch.

Right-click MY COMPUTER, click Properties, click Device Manager(tab), then click the + in Display Adapter. What is it showing for the type of display adapter? I see in your specs that your computer has a Nvidia 16MB AGP Graphics Accelerator. Is there anything more specific like Riva or TNT2 or GeForce to pin down the exact type?

What model name and model number is your Gateway?

I did a little research and it possibly may be this one. If it is, the site to download the drivers from is located here.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Enter your Serial Number here or have it scanned. It will provide you with the graphics drivers and any other drivers you may need:

http://support.gateway.com/support/default.asp?cmlid=support_top


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

flavallee,

I was able to configure the modem/driver and get on line. When I got to the Gateway webwsite I was unable to see the downloads for my machine because I kept getting Internet Explorer error messages.
I think I need the graphics driver first.

My computer is a Gateway Performance 450 PC

Device Manager
....-Display Adapters
.........-Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> flavallee,
> 
> I was able to configure the modem/driver and get on line. When I got to the Gateway webwsite I was unable to see the downloads for my machine because I kept getting Internet Explorer error messages.
> I think I need the graphics driver first.
> ...


What are those errors?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Check the back of the computer for the Serial Number and send me a private message with it. It should be on a label next to the Fan on the rear of the tower.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Internet Explorer Script Errors

I was able to get to the download page at Gateway but not without getting 10 to 15 Script Errors. When I hit the "Download Now" button, nothing happens.

The Video Drivers I was trying to download are:

7508129.exe Nvidia GeForce 256 Video Driver, Version 3.69

7507703.exe Nvidia Video Driver, Version 4.12.01.0369


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/win9x_77.72.html


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

JSntgRvr:

I don't believe his display adapter is supported by the 77.72 driver release. Read here. I believe he has one of the models at the bottom of the list.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried to download the video drivers again. When I tried to "save as", I got the errror:

Internet Explorer cannot download from internet site...xe',false,true"]; from...dows95',Windows98','ftp

No such interface supported.

I was able to find the sound drivers on my computer. Is it possible the drivers for the video are still in my computer?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I don't understand where "Save As" is coming from. A gray box should appear after you click the download link and should give you the choice of "Open" or "Save" or "Cancel". I just tried it and the link works fine.

Go here, click the second from the top Windows 98/ME link - which is version *71.84*, click 1 of the 4 download sites under the U.S. English heading, click "Accept" to the license agreement window that appears, then click "Save" when the gray box appears. Select a location to save the file, then allow it to download.

If you can't get the file to download and save, I don't know what else to tell you.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Seems that the problem is with Internet Explorer. I would suggest you download the lastest verion for your OS:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/critical/ie6sp1/default.mspx

Also JAVA:

http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs...4.2_08-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I just installed IE 6 and I am not getting those errors anymore. 

I tried going to Gateway first for the drivers. I had no luck with installing the driver 7508129.exe Nvidia GEForce 256 Video Driver Version 3.69I down loaded the zip file and as I was doing it , at each step it said the file was already there and do I want to overwright it. I did overwrite all of them and it led me to the instruction sheet. The instructions didn't quite corrospond to what I saw on with my computer. The other one (7507703.exe Nvidia Video Driver Version 4.12.01.0369) I think installed OK.

I still have only a choice of 2 or 16 color display.

Right now I am trying the link you gave me in Post#130. The file is 11.1MB so I guess it will take a few hours to download. I assume it is an application file.

Am I doing this right?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I haven't seen his HijackThis list in a long time, so I forgot he was using an old version of Internet Explorer.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried to install the video drivers from the Nvidia site JSntgRvr linked me to but it said that it could not find any Nvidia components on my computer. 

According to Gateway, based on my serial number, I originally had the Nvidia drivers I mentioned before. 

Can you see anything here that will help find the right drivers to get the 256 colors back?

This is a scan of my computer by Gateway: 

Processor
Intel Pentium III, 450 MHz
100MHz external bus

BIOS
Intel Corp. 4W4SB0X0.15A.0013.P08 04/22/1999

Memory 
Upgrade 
128MB physical 
70% free resources
3 memory slots, 2 free (128+0+0)

Video 
Upgrade 
Graphics Adapter: Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA)
Screen Area/Colors: 640x480 pixels, 16 colors
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor

Drives 
Upgrade 
C:\ (FAT32) 13047MB total, 7402MB free
D:\ (FAT) 2047MB total, 119MB free
E:\ (FAT) 1MB total, 1MB free
F:\ CD-ROM/CD-RW or DVD Drive
G:\ CD-ROM/CD-RW or DVD Drive

Network and Modem 
Upgrade 
(net) Microsoft Dial-Up Adapter
(modem) U.S. Robotics U.S. Robotics 56K Voice Win

Operating System 
Upgrade 
Windows 98 (Windows 98 4.10.1998 )
Original setup date: 6/29/2005
DirectX Version: 4.05.01.1998
SWAP FILE DISABLED
File cache managed by Windows

Browser
MSIE 6.0
Proxy: No proxy set
HTTP level: direct 1.1, proxy 1.0
Scripting version: 5.6.0.6626


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You will be able to download the right drivers if you enter Gateway with your serial Number. After the drivers has been installed, right click on My Computer and select Properties, then The Device Manager tab. Scroll down to Display and double click on it. Remove the device listed therein, confirm its removal, close all windows and restart the computer. Let Windows re-detect the device.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

The instructions for installing the driver 7508129.exe Nvidia GeForce256 Video Driver Version 3,69 are for Win 95 and not Win 98. I followed the best I could but it didn't allow a 256 color choice after installation.

Windows 9x Driver Installation


1.To update the drivers, Start the Display
Properties/Settings dialog by right clicking the
right mouse button anywhere on the Windows
95 desktop. (NOTE: The Display
Properties/Settings dialog can also be started
by selecting "Display" on the Windows 95
Control Panel. Start the Control Panel from
the "My Computer" folder on the Windows
95 desktop.)

2.Select "Properties" from the pop up menu,
then select the "Settings" tab.

3.Select "Change Display Type" from the
Display Properties/Settings dialog.

4.Select "Change" from the Adapter Type
group of the dialog, and then select "Have disk" 
from the Select Device dialog.

5.Where it states to "copy files from," select the 
directory containing the newly-extracted files.
Select "OK" from the Select Device dialog.

6.Select "Close" from the Change Display Type
dialog, and then select "Yes" to restart your computer.

Applicable Part Number:

6000984,6001138,6001243,6001474,6001521,6001539,6001579,6001622,6001688, 6000704, 6000984

#3, There is no "Change Display type" command under settings. 

#4 There is an Advanced button. In there is a page called Adapter and a change button there.

It said the best driver is already installed.

Under Monitor, I don't know where to send it to look for a driver. I don't have a disk with drivers on it.

What should I do?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Without the Serial Number we wont be able to determine the exact driver for your computer. See if you can follow the following instructions to determine the Vendor and device's code:

This article describes how to identify and locate vendor information for a device that is displayed as Unknown Device on the Device Manager tab in the System Properties dialog box.

This method can also be used to identify an unknown display adapter listed as Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA).

MORE INFORMATION

Warning If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.

When you install Microsoft Windows, the Add New Hardware Wizard may search for drivers for an unknown device. When Windows searches for the best driver for the device and it is unable to find one, you way receive the following message: 
Unknown Device
Windows has not installed a driver for this device.

When you click View devices by type on the Device Manager tab in the System Properties dialog box, the device may be displayed as Unknown Device under Other devices.

When your computer starts, the Peripheral Component Interconnect (PCI) devices are polled for the following information: 
Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

This information is stored in the following Windows registry location:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_<vendorID>&DEV_<deviceID>&SUBSYS_<subsystemID>&REV_<hardwarerevisionID>

Where <vendorID> is a four-digit hexadecimal vendor ID number, <deviceID> is a four-digit hexadecimal device ID number, <subsystemID> is a subsystem ID number, and <hardwarerevisionID> is a hardware revision ID number.

To use this information to help you identify the unknown device, follow these steps:

Click Start, and then click Run.
Type Regedit in the Open box, and then click OK.
Expand the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Under PCI, expand one of the following subkeys.
VEN_vendorID&DEV_deviceID&SUBSYS_subsystemID&REV_hardwarerevisionID

For example:
VEN_11C1&DEV_0442&SUBSYS_04401668&REV_01

Click the folder that appears beneath the subkey that you expanded in step 4.

In the right pane, record the values of following registry entries that appear: 
Class
DeviceDesc
Mfg

"Class" is the class of the device, such as "Modem". "DeviceDesc" is the description of the device, such as "Lucent Win Modem." "Mfg" is the device manufacturer, such as "Lucent."

To identify an unknown PCI device, follow these steps:

View the registry entries in the folder that appears in each of the registry subkeys under the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Note the Class registry entry with the Data value of "Unknown".

Record the following information of the parent registry subkey where this value is located:

Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

For example, the Unknown Data value is found in the subfolder of the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_0442&SUBSYS_04401668&REV_01

In that case, record the following information: Vendor ID 11C1
Device ID 0442
Subsystem ID 04401668
Hardware Revision ID 01

To identify a display adapter that is listed as Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA), follow these steps:

View the registry entries in the folder that appears in each of the registry subkeys under the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI

Note the DeviceDesc registry entry with the Data value of "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter".

Record the following information of the parent registry subkey where this value is found: 
Vendor ID
Device ID
Subsystem ID
Hardware Revision ID

For example, the "Standard PCI Graphics Adapter" Data value is found in the subfolder of the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Enum\PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_7121&SUBSYS_801F104&REV_03

In that case, record the following information: Vendor ID 8086
Device ID 7121
Subsystem ID 801F104
Hardware Revision ID 03

Start Microsoft Internet Explorer, and then visit the following PCI Vendor and Device Lists Web site:

http://www.pcidatabase.com/

Microsoft provides third-party contact information to help you find technical support. This contact information may change without notice. Microsoft does not guarantee the accuracy of this third-party contact information.

Click the By Vendor ID link.
Click the 0xVendor ID link, where Vendor ID corresponds to the Vendor ID that you recorded in step c. For example, click 0x11C1 AT&T Microelectronics.

On the Vendor Information page, search for the 0xDevice ID, where Device ID corresponds to the Device ID that you recorded in step c. For example, 0x0442.

Record the Device ID information that corresponds to this Device ID. For example:

Chip Number: 1646T00
Description: V.90 Lucent Modem
Notes: Drivers http://808hi.com/56k/ltwin7.htm

Use this information to locate a compatible driver for the device.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Are you talking about my computers' Gateway Serial Number?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes. That is the key at Gateway that will allow us to find out about the Specs of the computer.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I have the Gateway serial number for my computer - that is what I used to get the driver application from Gateway. I just wasn't able to follow the steps in the instructions that were with it.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

If you have a System Restoration Kit from Gateway, see if the information contained in this link may help you restore those drivers from your own computer:

http://support.gateway.com/support/manlib/Desktops/8507024/07024c1c.htm#1022697


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> I have the Gateway serial number for my computer - that is what I used to get the driver application from Gateway. I just wasn't able to follow the steps in the instructions that were with it.


Provide me with the Serial No. and let me take a look at it.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

On Post 140 I post some instructions on how to determine the Vendor and Device's code for a Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA). You think you may do this and provide me with those numbers?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Now we are in business. With your Serial number, under my Video Downloads, download the *7507703.exe* in a newly created folder and doubleclick on the downloaded file to expand its contents. Note where the files were expanded to:

Installation in Windows 98

1. From the Start menu, point to Settings, and then click Control Panel.

2. In Control Panel, double-click the Display icon.

3. In the Display Properties dialog box, click the Settings tab, and then click Advanced.

4. In the Advanced Display Properties dialog box, click the Adapter tab, and then click Change.

5. In the Update Device Driver dialog box, click Next.

6. In the Update Device Driver Wizard dialog box, select Display a list of all the drivers in a specific location. Select the driver you want, and then click Next.

7. In the Update Device Driver Wizard dialog box, click Have Disk.

8. In the Install From Disk dialog box, click Browse.

9. In the Browse dialog box, double-click the C:\cabs\7507703 folder *or the drive and folder to which you expanded the downloaded file*, and then click OK.

10. In the Install From Disk dialog box, click OK.

11. In the Select Device dialog box, click OK.

12. In the Update Device Driver Wizard dialog box, click Next.

13. After files copy to the hard drive, in the Update Device Driver Wizard dialog box, click Finish.

14. In the Advanced Display Properties dialog box, click Close.

15. In the Display Properties dialog box, click Close.

16. In the System Settings Change dialog box, click Yes to restart the computer.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I still have the 7507703.exe downloaded to my desktop. I also downloaded the other driver 7508129.exe also on my desktop. It seems to me that the 7508129.exe is the one that has the 256 color driver on it but I could not install it with the instructions they gave me.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Do you still need me to go through the steps outlined in Post #140?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Lets work with the 7507703.exe first. Copy this file to a new Folder and doubleclick on it to expand it. Note where the files were expanded to and follow the instructions above.

You may not need the 7508129.exe file.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

When you say copy to a new folder, where? In My Documents? Should I download it again?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Create a new folder in C:. Label the Folder *Nvidia*, then copy the file to this newly created folder and doubleclick on it to expand it.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a folder named Nvidia in C:. How do I copy it to there? When I double click on it on the desktop it unzips and say I already have this file and i want to overwright it?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I was able to copy it to the Nvidia file in C: but it is an application file so when I double click on it, it unzips. The Winzip Self Extractor window opens and it says the various components in C:\cabs.. already exist. Overwrite them? Yes/No/Cancel


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

So you know the location of the expanded files? C:\cabs\7507703 ?

If you already expanded the file, just follow the instructions above and redirect the wizard to the location of the expanded files [ C:\cabs\7507703 ](Item 9 of the instructions)


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

That did it! What color setting is best? It automatically went to High Color (16 bit).


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks! I'm not sure I am out of the woods totally but I am on my way! Do you think I can get Corel Photopaint and Norton back without a CD for installation?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

:up: :up:  Nice going!

None of those programs mentioned above are available except throughout an installation CD. Instead of Norton, use AVG. It is Free.

http://free.grisoft.com/softw/70free/setup/avg70free_323a539.exe

For a Firewall, Sygate:

http://smb.sygate.com/download/download.php?pid=spf

Let me know if there is something else we can do for you.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Thank you so much for your patience with me and for helping me fix this dinasaur of a computer. Most people would have given up on me a long time ago!

Is there anything else I need to do to clean up this computer? I probably have a lot of files with old programs I don't need.(C:\previous , C:\oldpro.....)


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

May I too offer my congratulations to *JSntgRvr* on his patience and understanding throughout this marathon thread...a good job well done :up:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> Thank you so much for your patience with me and for helping me fix this dinasaur of a computer. Most people would have given up on me a long time ago!
> 
> Is there anything else I need to do to clean up this computer? I probably have a lot of files with old programs I don't need.(C:\previous , C:\oldpro.....)


True. Those folders that resulted after renaming the original ones during installation are no longer needed and can be deleted.

Glad of be of help and thank you for your support.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Are you talking about all the files in C:\Previous and C:\oldpro?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Yes. Also C:\Win001 and C:\Winold (I am assuming the last installation was successfully installed in C:\Windows). To clear the computer from these folders use the Deltree Command. For example:

Start the computer in MSDOS (Start->Shutdown->Restart in MSDOS). At the prompt type the following and press Enter after each line:

Deltree C:\Previous
Deltree C:\Oldpro
Deltree C:\Win001
Deltree C:\Winold

Now, these folders contain over 7 gigs of data, thus everytime you use this command you will be asked if you want to delete the folder, you will select Yes, however, based on the contents of these folder (Amount of data) it will take an extraordinary amount of time to complete the process.

In other words, each command above will take from a few minutes to a few hours to complete. Just wanted you to know that.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks. I just installed the AVG and Sygate. I'm not sure how it works or how to use them yet but I guess I am protected.

I have another question. My Windows Media Player does not play MPEG's with audio and WMV's don't play at all. They did before. Any ideas?

Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Did you reinstall your Audio Drivers?

Got to Gateways My downloads->My Sound Downloads and download the 7510802.exe file to the Desktop.

1. Close all open windows, except this document if instructions are needed.

2. If you have not already done so, locate and double-click the 7510802.exe file that you downloaded from the Internet. This file should be located on your desktop. Files are extracted to the C:\Cabs\7510802 folder.

3. From the Start menu, click Run.

4. In the Run dialog box, type: C:\Cabs\7510802\Setup.exe. Click OK.

5. The SBSetup driver installation wizard launches. Follow the on-screen instructions to remove and install the drivers and restart the computer when the process is finished.

If that does not work, download the latest player:

http://download.microsoft.com/download/1/b/c/1bc0b1a3-c839-4b36-8f3c-19847ba09299/MPSetup.exe


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I think I have all the sound drivers installed. I think I heard somewhere that I can erase drivers and then the program searches for it.?? If so, how do I do that?

I already tried downloading Windows Media Player 7 - I only have Win 98 and WMP10 needs Win98SE or newer.

Can I upgrade to Win98SE from the net or do I need a disc?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> I think I have all the sound drivers installed. I think I heard somewhere that I can erase drivers and then the program searches for it.?? If so, how do I do that?


Right click on My computer and select Properties. Select the Device Manager tab. Scroll down to Video, Sound and Game Controllers and click on the +sign next to it. Hghlight and remove the Audio Device listed therein. Close all Windows and restart the computer. Windows will redetect the device and reinstall the drivers thereby.

Check the Add/Remove Programs in the control Panel. Is Creative Labs Sound software listed therein. If not, you must download the drivers and reinstall.



> I already tried downloading Windows Media Player 7 - I only have Win 98 and WMP10 needs Win98SE or newer.


True!



> Can I upgrade to Win98SE from the net or do I need a disc?


Nope! You'll need an upgrade disk.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

These are the system requirements:

Windows Media Player *10* is for Windows XP.

Windows Media Player *9.1* is for Windows 98SE and ME.

Windows Media Player *7.1* is for Windows 98.

Windows Media Player *6.4* is for Windows 95.

Read here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

JSntgRVR,

I did as you said with the Creative Sound Device but when I rebooted it said I need to insert the Creative Sound Blaster Disk in the CD drive in order to complete driver installation. I don't have the disk.

"Creative Audio PCI Drivers" is listed in the Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel.

What should I do now?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

How about redirecting the Wizard to the C:\Cabs\7510802 if the drivers were downloaded. The C:\Cabs\7510802 represents the Creative Sound Blaster Disk.

You can also go to Start->Run, type *C:\Cabs\7510802\Setup.exe*, and click Ok. Follow instructions on screen (Only if the 7510802.exe was downloaded from Gateway).


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried the installation as you instructed but had no luck. 

It removed all Sound Blaster Software and then found new hardware - Creative Sound Blaster Audio PCI 128D (WDM). It then asked me to insert the Win 98 CD. Then after extracting dome info there it asks: " Please insert the disk labled "Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128D WDM Audio Driver Disk" Thsi is as far as I can go - I don't have that CD.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> Please insert the disk labled "Creative Sound Blaster AudioPCI 128D WDM Audio Driver Disk.


After clicking Ok or Next, even if you do not have the disk, wont a browse option appears where you can redirect the Wizard to the C:\Cabs\7510802 folder?

If not, try this:

Download and save the driver from Creative. Upon completion open the downloaded file:

http://us.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp

On the above web page, select Sound Blaster from the menu, then Others, then Sound Blaster PCI 128, click on Next. On the next page select English as the language, then Windows 98 as OS, then Driver, click on Go. Download the Sound Blaster PCI 128, SBPCI128Setupus_w9x.exe.

After your sound adapter is in place, you should also download Version 9.0c of DirectX:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...20-BFBB-4799-9908-D418CDEAC197&displaylang=en


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Success! 

I now have sound while running video players. 

I currently have Real Player 10.5, DivX 2.6, and Windows Media Player 6.4 installed. I am downloading the DirectX program now. Is this a player? If yes, is this a player that will play all types of videos? 

The Real Player will not play AVI format without downloading software and codecs from Microsoft and DivX each time an AVI file is opened. If I just click on it, it opens in Real Player. DivX will play it without downloading anything.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

:up: :up: Nice going.

Here is some info about Direct X (It is not a player):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DirectX

In regard to the Codecs, I have never been into music and this type of media. Lets see if Flavalee can provide you with some info. Else, I believe there is a forum within this site dedicated for this type of issue.

http://forums.techguy.org/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=72

I am glad you have been able to resolve most of your issues.

Best wishes!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not into downloading and playing music and don't use third-party codecs, such as the ones found here.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for all you help. 

This has to be the longest thread in this forum! 

I could not have resolved this without your expertise and patience with a true computer idiot!

Being armed with a new firewall and some virus protection, hopefully I won't have so many problems in the future. I will definetly be putting all my photos and other files on CD! 

Thanks again!
comp.idiot


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

Besides being probably one of the longest threads on here, it was a good learning experience for you. You can give JSntgRvr the credit for having the most patience with you.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Now that I am finally getting everything working again, I've discovered that the Disk Defragmenter doesn't work. A couple of times while on the net my computer locked up, and I had to kill the power to reboot. I decided to do the maintenance programs to see if it would help. Disk Defrag. opens, and it looks like it is working but an hour later it still reads 0%. I tried it again with my firewall and the antivirus protection off but it didn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Right click on My Computer and select Properties, then the Performance tab. Whats the amount of Resources? How much RAM is installed?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

128MB RAM and System Resources 68% Free.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is that the amount of system resources immediately after you turn your computer on, or after it's been running for awhile?

Windows 98SE will run on 128 MB of RAM, but it will run better with more RAM - as long as the motherboard supports more RAM. What is the brand name, model name, and model number of that computer? It should all be on the front of the case, if it's a factory-brand one.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

My computer:

Gateway Performance 450 PC
450 MHz Intel Pentium III
128MB Memory Module
13.2GB 5400RPM Ultra ATA Hard Drive

I am running Windows 98 and not Windows 98SE.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Post a HiJackThis log and let me take a look at the running processes.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

According to the CRUCIAL site, that computer supports a maximum of 384 MB of RAM. I'm guessing that it has a 128 MB module in one of the three RAM slots and that the other two RAM slots are empty. You can buy PC100 168-pin 128 MB RAM modules at most computer stores for $50 - $60 apiece, or you can buy them at the CRUCIAL site. That computer will run a lot faster with 384 MB of RAM. :up:

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I downloaded the HijackThis and installed it. At the finish I tried to run it and got the following:

Setup

Unable to execute file C:\Program Files\Hijackthis.exe

Create Process failed; Code 1157

One of the Library files needed to run this application cannot be found. 

OK

A required DLL file, Msvbvm60.DLL was not found. 

I did a search for it and it is somewhere in C:\Win001\SYSTEM, but I can't find what folder. 

(It's some kind of application extension file)

===============================================================
flavallee, 

I'll check out the hard drives soon - low on cash now.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to download and install *Visual Basic Runtime Library 6.0 SP5*. You can get it here.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

flavallee,

I downloaded that program and here is the HiJack Log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:43:08 AM, on 7/8/05
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.gis.net/
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [winmodem] WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Sygate keeps notifying me that RealPlayer keeps trying to connect with Real.com every time I boot up. Is the only solution to get rid of Real Player?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> Sygate keeps notifying me that RealPlayer keeps trying to connect with Real.com every time I boot up. Is the only solution to get rid of Real Player?


That is due to the following entry:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

If you use Real Player, it doesn' pay to fix this as it will reappear everytime you run the Real Player. You can select to allow it as it will only check if there is an update for the player.

Are you still experiencing the issue even after downloading the Visual Basic Runtime Library 6.0?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab). Remove the checkmark from the following:

*taskmon.exe

loadpowerprofile* (both entries)

*realsched.exe

mstask.exe*

Once you're done, click Apply - OK, then reboot.

None of these programs need to load during startup and run in the background.

Run another scan with HijackThis after you reboot, then post a new log here.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:16:09 PM, on 7/8/05
Platform: Windows 98 Gold (Win9x 4.10.1998)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT HARDWARE\MOUSE\POINT32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WASHER\WASHER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://start.gis.net/
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [POINTER] point32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmcService] C:\PROGRA~1\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE -startgui
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EnsoniqMixer] starter.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [winmodem] WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SmcService] C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYGATE\SPF\SMC.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Washer] C:\Program Files\Washer\washer.exe /0
O16 - DPF: Win32 Classes - file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\win32ie4.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

The Disk Defragmenter. The Disk Defrag. in the past would do an initial scan to tell me what % of the drive was defragged, but now it does not. It still says it is still defragging but it stays at 0% - doing nothing. I ran the Scan Disk earlier today and it does not work either.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Run Scandisk in MSDOS. Restart the computer in MSDOS. At the prompt type the following and press Enter:

Scandisk /all 

If an error is found run the same command as follows:

Scandisk /all /Autofix
Upon completion, restart the computer.

Did you ever removed those unnecessary folders such as C:\Previous, C:\OldPro, .....ect?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

How do I run Scandisk in MSDOS?

I haven't removed the "C:\Previous and C:\oldpro" yet.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

You should remove those folders as suggested in Post #163. You may be running out of space.



> How do I run Scandisk in MSDOS?


Go to Start->Shutdown->Restart in MSDOS. Once in the MSDOS prompt follow the instructions on my previous reply.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Comp Idiot:

The startup list looks good to me now. 

I'll leave you in JSntgRvr's capable hands.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I ran the Deltree commands as you instructed in Post #163. C:\Previous, C:\Win001, C:\oldpro, and C:\Winold are gone. 

I then tried the Disk Defragmenter, but it still does not work. 

Scandisk in MSDOS did not find any errors.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

First allow the Disk Defragmenter to work for a while. Try it also in Safe Mode. If the issue still persists, follow these steps:

Set Windows to show all files.

1. To do this, open Windows Explorer, and on the Tools menu, Click Folder Options.

2. Click the View tab, click Show all files for Windows 98 or Show hidden files and folders, Click Apply and then click OK.

3. Delete the *Applog* folder from C:\Windows, and then run the Disk Cleanup Tool.

The Disk Cleanup Tool provides an easy interface to remove temporary internet files, .tmp files, and other optional components. To start the Disk Cleanup Tool:

1. Click Start, point to Programs, point to Accessories, point to System Tools, and then click Disk Cleanup.

2. Select the drive you wish to clean up, and then click OK.

After you have removed the Applog folder and ran the Disk cleanup, run ScanDisk in Normal or Safe Mode, and then run the Disk Deframenter again (Try this also in Safe Mode if unable to do in Normal Mode).


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

How do I run defrag in safe mode? Do I reboot and hit F8 to boot it up that way in safe mode?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

comp.idiot said:


> How do I run defrag in safe mode? Do I reboot and hit F8 to boot it up that way in safe mode?


Yes!


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Defrag didn't work in regular mode but it did work in Safe Mode. After it finished I got an error:

Defrag caused an invalid page fault in module Kernel32.DLL at 015f:bffdba7. (I didn't copy the rest of the Registry numbers) Is this enough info?


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

Do I have enough memory to operate with the programs I have now? I don't use the Microsoft Office stuff. 

It seems sluggish at times. 

I just installed my scanner software.

Should I take my photos off the hard drive?

My mouse keeps going back and forth from the arrow to the hourglass while I am typing this.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Find - Files And Folders, select the hard drive ( C: ) to look in, type in

*KERNEL32.DLL*

then click Find Now. When the file appears, right-click it, then click Properties from the drop-down menu that appears. What is the version number in the General and Version tabs?

Windows 98SE has version 4.10.2225 available to replace the older version. Whether that'll help resolve your error message, I don't know.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

It's Version 4.10.1998.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are you using Windows 98(4.10.1998) or Windows 98SE(4.10.2222)? If you're using Windows 98, the *KERNEL32.DLL 4.10.2225* update can't be used.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm using Windows 98, version 4.10.1998.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're out of luck then with using the KERNEL32.DLL update. :down:


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

It is possible you are having a memory issue (Bad memory modules). Reseat current memory modules by removing and reinstalling the modules. If more that one, swap them around. If possible, replace the modules.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

What is a memory module? Is that the Hard Drive? If yes, are you saying unplug it and plug it back in? Or is this a memory program?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

This is how a memory module looks like. You can find info about how to upgrade or replace the modules in the following link:

http://support.gateway.com/s/manuals/desktops/8509270.pdf

You will need Acrobat Reader to open this page.


----------



## comp.idiot (Nov 14, 2004)

If I put all my photos and files on CD and then erase them from my hard drive it will make a differnce on how the computer operates?

Also, how do I find out if I have programs I don't need on my computer - taking up memory space?

I have seen a page somewhere on my computer that showed a pie graph indicating how much memory is used and how much is free. Can you tell me where to find it?


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

> If I put all my photos and files on CD and then erase them from my hard drive it will make a differnce on how the computer operates?


It wont make a difference.



> Also, how do I find out if I have programs I don't need on my computer - taking up memory space?


We have already trimmed down the startup programs running Msconfig. I do not believe you an afford to get it lower.



> I have seen a page somewhere on my computer that showed a pie graph indicating how much memory is used and how much is free. Can you tell me where to find it?


It isn't a memory graph, but a hard drive contents graph.

There is a Memory Tester at the following link:

http://www.memtest86.com/

The decription and intructions for its use are therein.

In a new installation such as yours I do not expect such an error, unless caused by hardware such as the RAM (Random Access Merory). The reason why I feel you should check the Memory modules.

Does this error occurs only when defrag is called upon?


----------

